# Ground Hogs how to get rid of them?



## Harris Farms (May 27, 2015)

Anyone here have ant good ideas to git rid of ground hogs. Im sick of them our hay is on sand ground and full of holes and some big enough to drop machinery to the ground.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

220 conibears set and staked on both holes....

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

220 swift if you can see them...or any other round handy. But probably better off listening to Mike.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Two Jack Russell terrier's . Since we have coyotes in the area there aren't much of a problem.


----------



## Harris Farms (May 27, 2015)

I used to use a 1500 gallon water tank and my yellow lab she loved the job we lost her year back to old age


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Get a gigantic pack of cheap toilet paper rolls. Get a couple 5 gallon buckets and fill them about 1/3 way up with gasoline. Put rolls of TP in the buckets of gasoline and soak them.
Stuff one soaked roll of TP into each den entrance down as far as possible.
Get in your vehicle and go home.
Gasoline fumes will kill them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Three teenage boys, 1/2 dozen mortar type fireworks, bale of hale.

Have one boy light a mortar, throw it down the groundhog hole, second boy drops bale of hay on hole, third boy sits on bale.

Everybody has fun....except the groundhog.

Ralph


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Ralph, that is the best solution ever! I would have loved that job when I was kid. Probably still fun for me today.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Foxes, eagles and the highway nearby seems to work ok here. There is one old one that is smart enough to make it but she isn't gaining any ground with her litters.

Teenagers with .22 probably a faster solution.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

243 win.


----------



## MtnCreek (Apr 10, 2014)

The TP / gas sounds like a great idea.

If you wanted to trap, but are worried about non-target animals getting into them, you can catch them in a live trap. I've caught several using honey bun as bait. I was after ***** getting into roasten ear corn, but have caught many groundhogs.

I enjoy shooting them and would offer my services if you were a thousand miles closer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lead poisoning is a sure shot.

Did something similar, but used a three thousand gallon slurry wagon and filled it out of the lagoon, filled the hole with some nice rank cow manure, they either fled and died from lead poisoning or drowned.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MtnCreek said:


> The TP / gas sounds like a great idea.
> 
> If you wanted to trap, but are worried about non-target animals getting into them, you can catch them in a live trap. I've caught several using honey bun as bait. I was after ***** getting into roasten ear corn, but have caught many groundhogs.
> 
> I enjoy shooting them and would offer my services if you were a thousand miles closer.


Another nice thing about TP/gas is they die in the den and so you kill and bury them at the same time. Also no guns or bombs


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Lead poisoning is a sure shot.
> 
> Did something similar, but used a three thousand gallon slurry wagon and filled it out of the lagoon, filled the hole with some nice rank cow manure, they either fled and died from lead poisoning or drowned.


+1....

In order of revelance...

22 long rifle inj a ruger 10-22 (cheap date both ways

22 LR in a handgun in the tractor....

Best... 17 HMR long gun with a scope (gets 'em a long way off, clean kill, just drop)

Overkill.... 223 (5,56 NATO) in a semi auto or bolt gun scoped. Purree's them nicely.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Seriously. Use a rodenator.com. I have nothing to do with them other than buying one. Fun to use very effective and more reliable than the lead method. Kinda expensive but we use it when done having fun with guns and want to clean up. I'm sure you could make a homemade one.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

I have used the cheep bubble gum you get in the 190 piece bucket this time of year. I put one piece raper and all in the mouth of active holes with our ground squirrels. They eat it and it stops them up. Worked good for me put out about 200 pieces per acre. Only had a few make it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish I could trust this bubble gum method. Easier than my TP/gas method for sure, but I know that way works.
Might feel kind of silly buying 5lbs grape bubble gum and putting it in their holes.


----------

